# el público meta es/son los españoles



## macaista

Hola, ¿en este contexto, debería usar 'es' o 'son'?

"Este documental podría ser escuchado por una audiencia general de hispanohablantes, pero específicamente, *el público meta es/son los españoles *con menos de 30 años que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido". ¡Gracias!


----------



## kakapadaka

_El público meta son los españoles...
Los españoles _son el sujeto de tu oración (aunque está escrita 'al revés' y de ahí tu duda, supongo).


----------



## roxcyn

El público, como la gente, es un grupo de más de una persona, pero toma la forma singular.

Ejemplo: "Toda la gente viene y va, viene y va."  (Roxette - "Directamente a ti")
Ejemplo del diccionario WR: 





> El público* aplaudió* puesto en pie.


 (énfasis añadido)
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=público


----------



## kakapadaka

Estás equivocado. _El público _en la frase de encima no es el sujeto y el verbo no tiene por qué concordar con él.


----------



## iribela

Estoy de acuerdo con roxcyn en que "público" es un sustantivo colectivo.
Pero creo que el verbo _ser_ con atributo sustantivo, no adjetivo, debe ir en plural.

El público meta es educado.
Entonces: El público meta son españoles menores de 30 años...

Pero "español" sería adjetivo... ¿Es así?


----------



## kakapadaka

Fíjate que pone _los españoles..._


----------



## iribela

kakapadaka said:


> Fíjate que pone _los españoles..._



Eso es lo que estaba tratando de determinar con mi pregunta (que tal vez no quedó muy clara). Si ustedes estaban considerando "son los españoles" o "son españoles" porque cada uno ve la frase de diferente manera. El gentilicio es adjetivo o sustantivo.

¡Ah! ¡Ahora veo que tu comentario surge porque no puse "los" en mi ejemplo! Sorry.


----------



## Moritzchen

¿Y no puede ser "el público meta es español"?


----------



## iribela

Moritzchen said:


> Y no puede ser "el público meta es español"?


 Es que no termina ahí: *el público meta es/son los españoles con menos de 30 años que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido.
*El público meta son españoles menores de 30 años....


----------



## macame

Estaría bien ver el original, porque igual se podría dar otra traducción al "público meta", quizá si dices "va dirigido a los españoles menores de 30 años" también te vale.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

macame said:


> Estaría bien ver el original, porque igual se podría dar otra traducción al "público meta", quizá si dices "va dirigido a los españoles menores de 30 años" también te vale.


Me gusta más esta frase. Lo de "público meta" me suena rarísimo.


----------



## machokrap

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me gusta más esta frase. Lo de "público meta" me suena rarísimo.


De acuerdo, suena a anglicismo.


----------



## iribela

machokrap said:


> De acuerdo, suena a anglicismo.


 ¿Qué propones para "target audience"? Es posible que sea necesario usar ese término en el documento.
Estoy de acuerdo en que la frase propuesta por macame "suena mejor", pero quedaría sin resolver la pregunta inicial y la duda que surgió luego.


----------



## Moritzchen

iribela said:


> Es que no termina ahí: *el público meta es/son los españoles con menos de 30 años que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido.
> *El público meta son españoles menores de 30 años....



...es español, titulado, considerando emigrar al R. U.


----------



## jilar

macaista said:


> Hola, en este contexto, debería usar 'es' o 'son'?
> 
> "Este documental podría ser escuchado por una audiencia general de hispanohablantes, pero específicamente, *el público meta es/son los españoles *con menos de 30 años que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido."
> 
> Gracias!


La misma idea puede ser manifestada de múltiples maneras. Si tu duda en concreto es la frase tal cual la tienes, y dudas entre ES y SON, para mí es SON, clarísimamente.
Los españoles (con menos de 30 ...) son el objetivo de este documental.

Por cierto, a mí eso de "público meta", aunque se entiende, y más teniendo la frase y su contexto, me suena extrañísimo. Como que proviene de una traducción demasiado literal.
Yo la misma idea la manifestaría, por ejemplo:
- Este documental ... , pero, específicamente, va destinado/dirigido a (los) españoles con menos de 30 ...

Pero ya digo que hay muchas otras formas de hacerlo, incluso anotando "ES el español"
Pero lo cierto es que debe haber esa concordancia.
Si "españoles" = SON
Si "español" = ES


----------



## iribela

Moritzchen said:


> ...es español, titulado, considerando emigrar al R. U.


 
Malentendí que hasta ahí llegabas, porque fue lo único que pusiste.


----------



## machokrap

Dejando de lado lo que me suena, “publico meta” esta redundante, no hace más que dar énfasis (anteriormente se menciona “audiencia” y “específicamente.”)
Aunque tienes razón, no había pensado que podría ser conveniente si se usa varias veces como comodín. En ese caso quizás “público/grupo objetivo” pero tampoco me gusta nada. Hay que aceptar que son influencia del inglés.

Se podría escribir de muchas maneras: “…pero específicamente para españoles menores…”


----------



## iribela

machokrap said:


> Dejando de lado lo que me suena, “publico meta” esta redundante, no hace más que dar énfasis (anteriormente se menciona “audiencia” y “específicamente.”)
> Aunque tienes razón, no había pensado que podría ser conveniente si se usa varias veces como comodín. En ese caso quizás “público/grupo objetivo” pero tampoco me gusta nada. Hay que aceptar que son influencia del inglés.
> Se podría escribir de muchas maneras: “…pero específicamente para españoles menores…”



No creas que estoy enamorada de "público meta", ni de otras expresiones similares, pero es un hecho que al hablar de traducciones se hace referencia a "source text/material" y a "target audience/reader", no tanto como comodines, sino como términos técnicos.

En muchos casos es posible encontrar la manera de evitarlos, pero en ciertos contextos, no te escapas de tener que usarlos.

Si no es molestia, ¿me podrías decir qué términos técnicos/específicos conoces o usarías para expresar "source text/material" y "target audience/reader"? Haz de cuenta que el inglés no existe.  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## machokrap

iribela said:


> No creas que estoy enamorada de "público meta", ni de otras expresiones similares, pero es un hecho que al hablar de traducciones se hace referencia a "source text/material" y a "target audience/reader", no tanto como comodines, sino como términos técnicos.
> 
> En muchos casos es posible encontrar la manera de evitarlos, pero en ciertos contextos, no te escapas de tener que usarlos.
> 
> Si no es molestia, ¿me podrías decir qué términos técnicos/específicos conoces o usarías para expresar "source text/material" y "target audience/reader"? Haz de cuenta que el inglés no existe.  ¡Muchas gracias!


Ah, ahora te entiendo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo no soy traductora, pero más que "público meta" creo que diría simplemente "el objetivo son los españoles".


----------



## iribela

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo no soy traductora, pero más que "público meta" creo que diría simplemente "el objetivo son los españoles".



Hola.

Me da la impresión de que no queda claro que yo me refiero a términos técnicos, a frases hechas. No todo se puede parafrasear. Tal vez en este caso sea posible hacerlo; no sé porque no conozco los pormenores del trabajo.

Creo que es tema para otro hilo, pero ya que estamos, si leen un poco sobre traductología, verán que se habla de "audiencia meta", "lector meta", "marco cultural meta", etc. A veces, las cosas no nos suenan bien, pero eso no significa que no tengan validez.

Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Seguramente estés en lo cierto, iribela, y cuando sean términos técnicos haya esa necesidad.
Pero a mí esta frase me parece una de lo más común, para ser entendida por cualquier persona, y en cada idioma se dirá de una u otra forma, sin tener que ir palabra por palabra traduciendo (=literalmente).
Ya aclarará quien pregunta, si así lo considera. Realmente su duda era ES/SON, y nada más.

Dicho esto, y tras buscar traductología, mira tú hasta con qué nos podemos encontrar:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traductología
En la sección -Primeros estudios- se lee:
"... una descripción temprana sobre lo que San Jerónimo acabaría llamando *sense-for-sense translation*. ..."

Me quedo pasmado , sin más. Y más si nos creemos que Jerónimo lo dijo, ¡tal cual aparece! ... ¡en inglés!
En todo caso sería en latín o en griego, apuesto. 

Para mí eso demuestra dos cosas básicamente:
-Algunos textos en español provienen de traducir una fuente en inglés (y a veces la traducción es , ¿cómo definirla? ... ¿triste? ¿lamentable? ¿escasa? ¿vergonzosa? ... aunque otras veces simplemente es "rara", o sea, frases que por ser traducidas literalmente quedan en español de una manera bastante extraña, entender se entienden, pero no es la forma común de manifestar el sentido/significado en español)
-En español, cuando estamos ante una expresión poco usual (que proviene de una traducción), para algunos hasta desconocida, que, aunque tenga sentido, apenas se usa, no sé por qué pero se suele dejar el término en la lengua fuente. Así sin más. 

En este ejemplo que acabo de indicar, texto en Wikipedia ahí enlazado, por ejemplo, dejan tal cual "sense-for-sense" y encima dejan también "translation", esto último aún me extraña más, porque podría haber solucionado al menos escribiendo -traducción "sense-for-sense"- ¿no? 

Y esto para mí tiene que ver con el punto segundo que acabo de señalar. ¿Qué cuesta traducir _sense for sense_? 
Nada, porque sería "sentido por sentido", literalmente ¿cierto?
O quizá haciendo una interpretación podría haber escrito: interpretación por interpretación.
Quien dice sentido o interpretación, puede decir significado.
En fin, que hay muchas maneras de solucionarlo, a mi modo de ver.

Hoy en día la expresión "palabra por palabra" no choca ni suena extraño a ningún hispanohablante, apostaría mucho a ello. 
Pero eso de "sentido por sentido", al menos a mí ya me suena estrambótico, entender se entiende, pero nunca lo he escuchado, oiga  Al menos en conversaciones normales.

Lo curisoso es que ya es una expresión usada en el siglo XVI, y además en este contexto en el que estamos, yo lo acabo de ver así que estoy igual de sorprendido que vosotros.
Buscad en Google, "sentido por sentido", así, entrecomillado, para que busque concretamente esa cadena.
Lo primero que vemos es que apenas hay soluciones, comparado a los resultados de "palabra por palabra".
Pero es que, además, las primeras soluciones encuentran esa cadena, ¡pero en frases diferentes!, es decir, el resultado es que una frase acaba en "sentido", y el texto continúa, tras un punto, comenzando otra frase con "Por sentido". Esto en libros modernos.

Por suerte, esto es reciente http://teoriastraduccion.wikispaces.com/

Y, como decía, para mi sorpresa, hay tres libros, de los años 1682, 1597 y 1572, donde resuelve tal cadena.
En concreto, el de 1572, escrito en Salamanca por un tal Alexio Venegas. Claramente tratando el tema de la traducción y hablando de la diferencia entre traducir, "palabra por palabra" y hacerlo "sentido por sentido".

Bueno, pues eso, espero que "sentido por sentido" no sea, a partir de ahora, tan extraño expresarlo como para tener que dejarlo en la lengua original que estemos traduciendo.


----------



## iribela

Hola Jilar.
¡Hombre! Yo domingueando y tú te has quemado las pestañas!

Creo que lo que dices de "sense for sense" es lo que enseñan como "translating for meaning".
No te preocupes, no soy de la gente que traduce palabra por palabra 

Leí todo tu post. Con respecto a "_frases que por ser traducidas literalmente quedan en español de una manera bastante extraña_", estoy de acuerdo. El caso es que para cada traducción, según su función, hay que seguir ciertas pautas.
En ocasiones, uno tiene la suerte de poder traducir a sus anchas. Pero para algunos trabajos recibimos guías de estilo y listas de vocabulario que es preciso seguir al pie de la letra, y, muy importante, hay que saber cuándo meter violín en bolsa.
Eso básicamente implica tener un método para cada disciplina y cliente.

Volviendo al tema del hilo, expresiones como "audiencia meta", "texto meta", "lengua de partida", etc. son perfectamente válidas. No veo un salto tan grande a "público meta". Claro, nunca vimos el original del OP.

De un estudio que leí hace poco (parafraseo): 'No siempre es posible someter todos los rasgos de un texto original a los parámetros de aceptabilidad del polo meta'.

Saludos!


----------



## Blixa

Perdón, pero publico meta a mi no me suena raro. Sí,  aunque suena a traduccion literal, la verdad es que la frase la utilizan y en todo caso es mejor esa alternativa  (si se trata de dar énfasis ) a dejar la expresión original en ingles, como suele pasar miles de veces en el argot del marketing:  "mi target audience es tal cosa"... boom! :S  me quedo con publico meta u objetivo.


----------



## SevenDays

macaista said:


> Hola, ¿en este contexto, debería usar 'es' o 'son'?
> 
> "Este documental podría ser escuchado por una audiencia general de hispanohablantes, pero específicamente, *el público meta es/son los españoles *con menos de 30 años que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido". ¡Gracias!



En general, un sujeto "largo" tiende a posponerse (por motivos de estilo y no de sintaxis); si tienes "el público" y "los españoles", "los españoles" pasa a ser "sujeto" ya que lo modifican dos elementos ("con menos de 30 años" y "que tienen títulos"), y por lo tanto concuerda con el verbo *son*.


----------



## karlozalb

"...el público objetivo son los españoles..." es mi sugerencia.

mi primer post en este foro!


----------



## macaista

Gracias a todos! He cambiado mi frase un poco. Utilicé tus comentarios y también esta entrada de Word Ref:



*aim [sth] at [sb/sth]*_vtr + prep__figurative, often passive (have as intended audience)_dirigirse a _v prnl + prep_ The movie is aimed at a younger audience. La película obviamente se dirige a una audiencia joven.


"Este documental podría ser escuchado por una audiencia general de hispanohablantes, *pero específicamente se dirige a los españoles con menos de 30 años* que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido. "

Que pensáis?


----------



## roxcyn

Parece más claro el texto.


----------



## iribela

Sí, nos habíamos ido un poco por las ramas.

Del DPD, para responder a la pregunta original, puede servir:

En las oraciones copulativas con _ser cuyo atributo no es un adjetivo, sino un sustantivo, tanto el verbo como el atributo van en plural: «Esta gente son asesinos» (Universal [Ven.] 7.4.97); pero si el atributo es un adjetivo, es incorrecta la concordancia en plural: «La gente aquí son desordenados» (Santiago Sueño [P. Rico 1996]); debió decirse La gente aquí es desordenada. Cuando en el colectivo está incluida la persona que habla o a quien se habla, es normal en el habla coloquial poner el verbo en primera o segunda persona del plural: «La gente de teatro nos conformamos con poco y nada» (Clarín [Arg.] 12.2.97); «A los pocos días, toda la familia navegábamos por el Atlántico» (Olmos Marina[Esp. 1995]); «La gente mayor siempre habláis de la vida»(Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975])._


----------



## macame

macaista said:


> Gracias a todos! He cambiado mi frase un poco. Utilicé tus comentarios y también esta entrada de Word Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> *aim [sth] at [sb/sth]*_vtr + prep_
> _figurative, often passive (have as intended audience)_
> dirigirse a _v prnl + prep_
> The movie is aimed at a younger audience.
> La película obviamente se dirige a una audiencia joven.
> 
> 
> 
> "Este documental podría ser escuchado por una audiencia general de hispanohablantes, *pero específicamente se dirige a los españoles con menos de 30 años* que tienen títulos, y que están considerando emigrar al Reino Unido. "
> 
> Que pensáis?


Hola:
Creo que en tu traducción podrían mejorarse algunas cosas.
Por ejemplo, con documentales es más normal usar el verbo ver que el escuchar.
Sigo pensando que sería mejor que nos dieras la frase original en inglés.


----------



## jilar

Buen punto, macame.
Incluso creo que usando el verbo "seguir", con el sentido de comprender, entender (seguir el hilo de una conversación = entender esa conversación). Y de ese modo no nos estancamos ni sólo en ver ni sólo en escuchar.

...podría ser seguido por una ...


----------



## Antieverything77

Creo que llego un poco tarde a este tema, pero el término "público meta" es muy utilizado en el marketing. Para el término en inglés "target" es suficiente o también se entiende siendo más específico con "target audience".

Saludos


----------

